
Ellen Pao Plans to Appeal - coloneltcb
http://recode.net/2015/06/01/ellen-pao-plans-to-appeal/
======
seehafer
So who is actually running Reddit these days? Because a CEO involved in very
high-profile personal litigation likely doesn't have the time to be a very
effective CEO.

